# Things Jake taught his sissy today



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

where the best spot on Nana's sofa is









how to dig









how to be submissive (and ignored 2 for one!)









how to share a stick









and pose









how to tug









how to look smug









and how to wait


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the pictures that is soooo cute made me laugh loved the comments


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh soo cute! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thankyou thankyou thankyou
Love the pics
Love your dogs


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh god I really want another poo!!! What's the age difference between the two?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

They are so cute. They just look like they are meant to be together


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So cute! It's like she copies everything he does! Hope he's only teaching her good habits  (apart from the digging!) x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

These pictures are making me want another poo.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mclisa said:


> Oh god I really want another poo!!! What's the age difference between the two?


Jake is nine months and she is ten weeks. I am glad I did not wait till he was older. He still had enough puppy in him to deal with her energy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Made me smile. Lovely pics, thank you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely pictures. They look so close and happy together. Love your comments. He must be worn out after all that teaching. The same for her too after learning all day.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Lovely pictures. They look so close and happy together. Love your comments. He must be worn out after all that teaching. The same for her too after learning all day.


They both slept till 7:30. I am very lucky to have such good poos

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet pictures, sweet 'poos :love-eyes:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are 2 of the cutest cockapoos ever,adorable!! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You have the most adorable pets! Totally gorgeous!! Cute!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Such lovely photo's x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful pics

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they are absolutely too cute for words!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Too cute for words!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Great pictures. They are such lovely looking poos. Too cute, how do you every say no to them


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Woo said:


> Great pictures. They are such lovely looking poos. Too cute, how do you every say no to them


haha they are so spoiled it is crazy.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow what wonderful pictures, they look so good together, I bet you are getting a lot of attention when you are out with them.


----------

